# New Natural Fork Slingshot



## weareone1995 (Mar 31, 2012)

Here is my new Slingshot. Its really comfortable to hold it and its leight weighted.


----------



## weareone1995 (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

looks like a fine shooter, great work


----------



## weareone1995 (Mar 31, 2012)

I shoot with Steel balls or Clay balls


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks great nice job.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Nice little fork, and unique, too. I like it!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice SS. Pretty cool bandset ya got there too


----------



## Usal1023 (Mar 30, 2011)

Now thats a pocket shooter very NICE.

Jake


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Sweet catty, beautiful shape and size! and carries that huge bandset well.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Very cool!! I like those spiral grooves on the handle...nice detail!!
I bet those bands are very powerfull!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looks very cool your Slingshot. Mr.Teh greets you


----------



## weareone1995 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes the bandset is very strong. But i dont shoot the butterfly style.


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

lovley work pal

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool little fork!


----------

